# Treffen wegen Geopark-Plänen am 22.4.2010 um 20:00 in Darmstadt, Ristorante Vivarium



## rayc (13. April 2010)

Es ist geplant ein MTB-Wegenetz im Odenwald aufzubauen.
Diese Pläne stammen vom Geopark Odenwald

Wir Biker wollen natürlich auf die Gestaltung des Wegenetzes Einfluss nehmen.

Um unsere Aktivitäten zu koordinieren wird es am 22. April in Darmstadt im Ristrorante Vivarium (Schnampelweg 4) ein Treffen geben.
Das Treffen wird vom DIMB koordiniert.

Bitte kündigt eurer Kommen auch hier an, damit wir einen ungefähren Überblick haben, wer alles kommt.

Ray


----------



## Jockel2 (13. April 2010)

Kann kommen
Gruß Jockel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (13. April 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Es ist geplant ein MTB-Wegenetz im Odenwald aufzubauen.
> Diese Pläne stammen vom Geopark Odenwald
> 
> Wir Biker wollen natürlich auf die Gestaltung des Wegenetzes Einfluss nehmen.
> ...



Geht das den ganzen Tag, oder sollte man zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit da sein?


----------



## rayc (13. April 2010)

ab 20:00 Uhr 

siehe Titel 

Wenn du den ganzen tag Zeit hast, können wir uns gerne (wenn das Wetter passt) um 18:00 am Bölle  treffen und uns für das Treffen warm fahren. 

Ray


----------



## jjom (13. April 2010)

Hm, auf keiner der verlinkten Seiten finde ich Infos dazu 
Übersehe ich was, oder hast du rayc einen speziellen Draht über den du die Info bekommen hast?


----------



## rayc (13. April 2010)

Das Treffen wurde auf kurzen Dienstweg mit @Präsi (DIMB Vertreter) vereinbart. 

Ein Treffen zwischen Geopark und DIMB (und evt. weiteren Bikern) wird es zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt geben.

Es gab aber schon in der Vergangenheit bereits Gespräche zwischen Geopark und DIMB.
@Präsi als Vertreter vom DIMB möchte uns Lokals gerne in den Prozess einbinden.
Schliesslich sind wir alle davon betroffen!

Das Treffen soll dazu dienen uns zu informieren und uns die Möglichkeit zu geben uns aktiv einzubringen.

Da Präsi diese Woche unterwegs ist, habe ich es übernommen das Treffen anzukündigen.
Das hat sich am 8.4 beim Treffen zur Legalisierung der "Rinne" beiläufig ergeben.

@jjom , beim Geopark wirst du evt. eine alte Pressemitteilung von 2009 finden, in dem kurz das Vorhaben erwähnt wurde.
Es gibt auch einen Thread, hier im IBC, dazu.

Falls mein Text missverständlich war, der Geopark ist am 22.4 nicht vertreten! Sondern nur @Präsi (DIMB) und hoffentlich recht zahlreich wir Biker.

Ray


----------



## LionelCSG (13. April 2010)

Hi ray! Vielleicht kommen von uns ja noch ein paar Leute vorbei: -->Geopark Odenwald plant MTB-Wegenetz im Odenwald / Darmstadt


----------



## rayc (13. April 2010)

Danke für das Verlinken des Echo-artikels.


Ray


----------



## one track mind (14. April 2010)

ich komme auch, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe.


----------



## mountainlove (14. April 2010)

Leider bin ich da noch nicht wieder zurück, sonst hätte ich gern dran teilgenommen...


----------



## rayc (20. April 2010)

Um das ganze etwas schmackhafter zu machen, biete ich vorneweg eine kleine trailige Runde durch den Darmstädter Stadtwald an.

Startplatz ist der* Parkplatz am Restaurant Böllenfalltor *(also am Ortsschild an der Bundesstrasse Richtung Nieder-Ramstadt)* um 18:15 am 22.4*
Die Tour wird spätestens um* 20:00 Uhr am Ristorante Vivarium* enden.
(Via TU Lichtwiese sind beide Punkte etwa 5 Minuten per Bike entfernt)  

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (21. April 2010)

Das Treffen am 22.4 um 20 Uhr in Darmstadt, Ristorante Vivarium steht auf jeden Fall.

Bisher haben 10 Biker ihr Kommen angekündigt.

Es wäre schön wenn sich spontan noch paar mehr anschliessen würden.

Ray


----------



## raccoon78 (21. April 2010)

Ich bin da.
Da mein neuer Rahmen jetzt im Moment gerade gepulvert wird, allerdings nur zum sitzen


----------



## X-Präsi (21. April 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

vielen Dank an Ray, dass er hier die Einladung geschrieben hat  

Ich selbst war in den letzten beiden Wochen nur unterwegs und konnte mich noch nicht aktiv einbringen. Dafür jetzt aber um so mehr. 

Ziel der Veranstaltung soll sein, sich überhaupt ein Bild darüber zu machen, ob sich die ortsansässigen Biker eigentlich ein Wegenetz wünschen. Wenn ja, unter welchen Voraussetzungen (z.B. nur touristisches Angebot? keine Zwangsverpflichtung der Biker?) und wie es grundsätzlich beschaffen sein soll (Trailanteil?). Diese Wünsche sollten dann entsprechend am Verhandlungstisch mit eingebracht werden. 

Wichtig wäre es auch, Informationen zu sammeln, wo bereits ausgeschilderte Routen bestehen, wer welche wo plant, ob Vereine der Region sich bereits eingebracht haben etc. Kurzum: einfach mal alle Informationen und Kontakte sammeln, die wichtig werden können, damit wir letztlich nicht irgendwas übergestülpt bekommen, das uns nicht passt. 

Wäre super, wenn Ihr zahlreich erscheinen könntet! Schickt den Link zur Einladung auch ruhig an andere Biker weiter. Je mehr sich einbringen um so besser!

Zum Biken werde ich es leider nicht schaffen, sondern kann erst um 8 Uhr da sein.


----------



## aradriel (21. April 2010)

Ich möchte es nicht versprechen aber ich plan mir die 20:00 mal ein. Schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus morgen.


----------



## raccoon78 (21. April 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage.
Wie weiß ich eigentlich dass ich richtig bin?
Nicht dass ich nach ner halben Stunde merke, dass ich beim Stammtisch der Karnickelzüchter Arheiligen Nord sitze


----------



## rayc (22. April 2010)

Link zu GoogleMaps im ersten Post hast du gesehen?

Ansonsten, erkennst du Biker anhand der Gesprächsthemen.
In der Regel tauschen sie Rezepte zur Zubereitung von Kaninchen aus 

Mich erkennst du z.B. daran das ich in Bikeklamotten (fahre ja eine Tour vorneweg) komme. (Gelbes Frammersbach Trikot).

Man sieht sich dann heute Abend 



Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. April 2010)

Sorry, der Wille und der Vorsatz war da aber leider klappt es bei mir heute nicht :-(


----------



## raccoon78 (23. April 2010)

Upps, der erste 

Ich wollte nur mal schnell meinen Senf zu gestern Abend geben.

Scheee war´s 
Ich hatte mir eigentlich weniger erhofft.
Mal schauen was aus der Sache wird, ich bin auf jedenfall dabei

Gruß

Martin


----------



## rayc (23. April 2010)

Es waren 17 Biker anwesend. 

Habt etwas Geduld, in den nächsten Tagen wird es mehr Infos geben.

Ray


----------



## rayc (27. April 2010)

Ich schreibe mal, wie ich das Treffen wahrgenommen habe:

Es hat sich herausgestellt das wir sehr ähnliche Anforderungen an ein MTB-Wegenetz haben.

Soweit jetzt schon bekannt ist, verfolgen die Verantwortlichen dieses Projektes folgende Ziele:

- Förderung des Tourismus im Odenwald
- Kanalisierung in den Hotspots um Konflikte zwischen Wanderer und Biker zu minimieren

*Dieses Projekt wird vom GeoPark Odenwald geleitet.*
Es sind aber auch Vertreter aus Gemeinden/Landkreisen, der Forst und der OWK und weitere vertreten.

*Am 19. Mai, 10 Uhr ist ein Treffen* unter Leitung des GeoParks und den eben genannten Vertretern angesetzt.
Auf Biker-Seite sind Prä[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] und Bjö[email protected] (siehe weiter unten) dabei.
Wer auch teilnehmen will/kann sollte sich melden!

Wir respektieren das der GeoPark den Odenwald mit einen MTB-Wegenetz weiter touristisch erschließen will.
*Daraus darf sich für uns ansässige Biker aber keine Nachtteile ergeben!
*
Unsere Position (so meine Wahrnehmung) ist das wir wohlwollend einen Wegenetz gegenüberstehen, wenn gewisse Bedingungen erfüllt werden:
*- Das Biken auf Wegen außerhalb des Wegenetzes darf nicht eingeschränkt werden!
- Das Wegenetz muss einen entsprechend hohen Anteil an Trails haben.
- In Regionen mit geringen Trailanteil müssen MTB-Wege angelegt werden (das wäre der Vorteil, den wir daraus ziehen wollen)*

Es wurden auch konkrete Ideen genannt, wie ein Wegenetz auszusehen hat, aber das geht jetzt hier zu weit.

Momentan sind neben den DIMB einige andere aktiv, aber meist lokal.
Das sind Vereine und sogar einzelne Privatpersonen.

Um unsere Position zu stärken und auch die Aktivitäten zu koordinieren wäre es hilfreich eine zentrale Anlaufstelle zu haben.
Es ist extrem wichtig das der Informationsfluss zwischen diesen Akteuren auf Biker-Seite funktioniert (wer macht was, wann sind Treffen, welche Absprachen gibt es, ...).

*Unter den Dach der DIMB haben wir deshalb eine DIMB IG Odenwald gegründet.*
Von den anwesenden 17 Bikern sind etwa ein drittel DIMB-Mitglieder.
Björn Steinbock (DIMB-Mitglied) von http://www.odenwaldbike.de/team.html übernimmt die Rolle als iCEO der IG.
Die Führung muss keine Einzelperson machen, es können durchaus mehrere Personen sein.

Auch wenn diese IG unter der DIMB läuft, ist eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft für den Beitritt/Aktivität in dieser IG nicht zwingend.

Es wird in nächsten Tagen eine offizielle Verlautbarung geben.

Die IG Odenwald erhält auf der www.dimb.de Webseite einen eigenen Bereich und eine zentrale Email-Adresse.
Das kann paar Tage dauern.

Ray


----------



## rayc (7. Mai 2010)

Die Seite IG DIMB Odenwald
ist online, darueber ist die IG erreichbar.
Diese Seite wird nach und nach ausgebaut.

Eine erste Pressemitteilung liegt inzwischen vor.

Ray


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Juni 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> *Am 19. Mai, 10 Uhr ist ein Treffen* unter Leitung des GeoParks und den eben genannten Vertretern angesetzt.
> Auf Biker-Seite sind Prä[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] und Bjö[email protected] (siehe weiter unten) dabei.
> 
> Ray



Und was gibt`s nun zu berichten??

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2010)

Presseerklärung der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike DIMB e.V.
- Zur sofortigen Veröffentlichung -
Mountainbike Interessengemeinschaft Odenwald gegründet!
Im Rahmen eines Treffens Mountainbike- Interessierter und dem 1.Vorsitzenden der DIMB
e.V., Thomas Kleinjohann, wurde beschlossen, eine DIMB Interessengemeinschaft Odenwald
zu gründen. Aus ihrer Mitte wurde Björn Steinbock vorläufig als Sprecher benannt.
Die IG Odenwald soll die Interessen der Mountainbiker in der Region Bergstraße und
Odenwald bündeln und vertreten. Sie dient als kompetenter Ansprechpartner für
Interessenvertretungen ( z.B. Tourismus-Organisationen, etc.), der öffentlichen Hand und
Veranstaltern.
Somit soll gewährleistet werden, dass die Biker-Interessen verstärkt Gehör finden und die
Odenwäldler Bergradler aktiv Entscheidungsfindungen mitgestalten können.
Zudem möchte die IG Odenwald die Vielzahl der Mountainbiker in der Region, egal ob DIMBMitglied
oder nicht, vereinen und Plattform für Anregungen, Diskussionen und Aktivitäten
sein.
Jeder Mountainbiker ist herzlich eingeladen, sich an der IG Odenwald zu beteiligen.
Hierfür wird u.a. ein Newsletter eingerichtet, der Interessierte auf dem Laufenden hält.
Aber auch der Spaß am Biken wird seinen Raum finden bei Aktivitäten von Biketreffs bis
Stammtischen.
Weitere Informationen sind erhältlich bei
DIMB IG Odenwald
www.dimb.de / Rubrik DIMB IGs
Sprecher Björn Steinbock


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2010)

ich darf zitieren:

Hallo Mountainbiker/Innen,

nun ist es endlich soweit. 
Bei einem Treffen von Interessenten ist die IG Odenwald ist am 17.04.2010 offiziell gegrÃ¼ndet worden.
Wir mÃ¶chten damit die Interessen der Mountainbiker in der Region BergstraÃe und Odenwald
stÃ¤rken. 

Anbei eine offizielle Pressemitteilung, die ihr gerne auch weiterleiten kÃ¶nnt.

Nachfolgend noch ein paar Informationen.

Newsletter
Ich habe diverse Listen mit Email- Adressen bekommen und diese in meinen Verteiler aufgenommen.
Falls ihr keine weiteren Informationen bekommen mÃ¶chtet, meldet euch bitte bei mir. Ich nehme euch
dann aus dem Verteiler raus.

Stammtisch
Wir wollen einen Stammtisch einrichten. Als Standort haben wir FÃ¼rth im Odenwald ausgewÃ¤hlt, da es
einigermaÃen zentral liegt. Wer Interesse am Stammtisch hat, kann mir mal eine Info geben, an welchen
Tag dieser stattfinden soll. Ich werde dies dann auswerten und nach Mehrheitsentscheid einen Tag auswÃ¤hlen.

Mithilfe
Bei unserer ersten Sitzung wurde ich als Sprecher berufen. Wer sich jedoch auch in die IG Odenwald einbringen
mÃ¶chte, ist gerne gesehen. Derzeit gibt es zwar noch keine vielfÃ¤ltigen Aufgaben, dies wird sich hoffentlich bald Ã¤ndern.
Weiteres kann ja bei der ersten Stammtisch- Sitzung besprochen werden.


Infos zur Sitzung mit dem GEO Naturpark in Sachen Streckennetz im Odenwald folgen demnÃ¤chst.


Ich wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber eine rege Beteiligung freuen. 

Bis dahin âhave a better rideâ.


GruÃ

BjÃ¶rn

DIMB IG Odenwald 

www.dimb.de / Rubrik "DIMB IGÂ´s"

Sprecher BjÃ¶rn Steinbock


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2010)

IG Odenwald Newsletter

Treffen mit Geo-Naturpark BergstraÃe-Odenwald am 19.05.2010

Die IG Odenwald der DIMB, vertreten durch Thomas Kleinjohann und BjÃ¶rn Steinbock nahm bei einem Treffen der Verantwortlichen
fÃ¼r ein Mountainbike Wegenetz im Odenwald teil.

Teilnehmer waren u.a. Vertreter von Gemeinden und Veranstalter von Mountainbike Events.

Die Teilnehmer haben sich hierbei Ã¼ber die Schaffung eines Wegenetzes im Geo-Naturpark-Gebiet verstÃ¤ndigt. Dabei sollen abwechslungsreiche Strecken geschaffen werden, die in einer einheitlichen Systematik markiert und untereinander verbunden werden kÃ¶nnen. 

Die DIMB wird bei der Schaffung der Strecken den Verantwortlichen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und die Strecken auf ihre GÃ¼te testen.

Wer bereits Ã¼ber Streckendaten von besonders reizvollen Strecken verfÃ¼gt, kann diese an mich weiterleiten. Evtl. kÃ¶nnen diese Strecken berÃ¼cksichtigt werden.

âhave a better rideâ
BjÃ¶rn


----------



## Micro767 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Chris, 

bist Du nicht in dem Email Verteiler der IG ?

Dann wird´s aber Zeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die letzte Mitteilung leider eher enttäuschend, sie ist so allgemein gefasst das sie keinerlei verbindliche Aussage enthält.

Das der DIMB das Wegenetz testen will ist schön und gut.
Das ist zu spät, dann ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen.
Das bringt uns keinen Einfluss auf die Schaffung des Wegenetz.

Der Schlußsatz hört sich sehr gönnerhaft an, sogar etwas von oben herab.
Ihr könnt Vorschläge mache, aber eigentlich ist es egal was ihr wollt.

D.h. auch das es keine neuen Strecken geben wird, ansonsten hätte man es erwähnt das geplant ist Strecken anzulegen.

Ray


----------



## Jockel2 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Björn Hallo Thomas
also ich  muss sagen ich fand diesen Bericht über das Treffen auch etwas ernüchternd. Aber man sollte nicht gleich überreagieren. Die Marschrichtung war doch klar. Wir wollen Wegsperrungen verhindern. Wir wollen zur Entlastung der wenigen vorhandenen Trails ,die von Wanderern und Bikern gemeinsam genutzt werden müssen, vom Geopark die Unterstützung für gebaute Trails. Dafür bieten wir an, die Entwicklung eines Wegenetzes zu unterstützen und als "Lokals" die  entsprechenden Tips zu geben, sowie beim Bau der Trails durch Tipps oder Mitarbeit zu helfen. Sinn der Sache ist es ein Konzept zu finden, das für Biker Und Wanderer atraktiv ist. Die Biker einfach dahin zu schicken, wo sie keinen stören führt einfach nur dazu, dass das Angebot nicht angenommen wird und die ganze Mühe für die Katz war.
Wenn der Geopark daran kein Interesse hat,sollen die ihr Ding halt ohne uns machen. Das war die besprochene Verhandlungsposition. Wie  hat der Geopark dazu Stellung bezogen???
Gruß Jockel


----------



## raccoon78 (1. Juni 2010)

Ist Björn überhaupt schon hier (IBC) angemeldet?

Habt Ihr eigentlich alle den Newsletter bekommen? An mir ist er irgendwie vorbeigegangen?

Ich hoffe mal das der "Schlußsatz" einfach nur etwas unglücklich formuliert ist, wenn das offizielle Meinung GEO Park wäre, würde ich mal behaupten "das wars dann......." 

Vielleicht sollten wir Diskussionen aber besser "intern" weiterführen

Gruß

Martin


----------



## raccoon78 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich muss jetzt doch mal den letzten Newsletter etwas "zerpflücken".




Micro767 schrieb:


> IG Odenwald Newsletter
> 
> Treffen mit Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald am 19.05.2010
> 
> ...


----------



## rayc (1. Juni 2010)

Nein, Björn ist nicht beim IBC registriert.

Evt. hat er einfach nur sehr unglücklich formuliert.

Ich bin die nächste tage in den Vogesen, evt. mag jemand anderes mal mit ihn telefonieren?

raccoon78, Jockel2 könnte das einer von euch beiden machen.
Peter-S war auch beim treffen.

ray


----------



## raccoon78 (2. Juni 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Nein, Björn ist nicht beim IBC registriert.
> 
> Evt. hat er einfach nur sehr unglücklich formuliert.
> 
> ...



Telefonieren wird bei mir heute zeitlich schwer werden, ich kann ihm aber heute abend mal eine Email schreiben.


----------



## Capricornus (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo IBC´ler,

die Mitteilung ist relativ allgemein gehalten, da der GEO-Naturpark nicht schon im Vorfeld die Pferde scheu machen möchte. Die Forstbehörden und und Jagdpächter sind nämlich noch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Zudem konnte ich die Mitteilung nur in Abstimmung mit dem GEO-Naturpark veröffentlichen und sollte noch keine Internas preisgeben.
Es sollte auch nicht den Eindruck eines " von oben herab" enstehen. Es ist ein ehrlich gemeinter Aufruf. Da wir nur Mittler sind, kann ich mich natürlich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, außer das wir unser Möglichstes tun unsere Interessen zu vertreten.

Es gibt von ein paar Gemeinden im Odenwald bereits ein paar Streckenvorschläge. Es ist aber noch nichts festgelegt. Aus diesem Grund sollten wirklich alle Interessierten Streckenvorschläge machen. Um so mehr wir, als Locals, machen um so mehr Strecken können in das Wegenetz einfließen.
Bis dato ist noch nichts festgelegt und dies wird auch nicht so schnell geschehen.

In erster Linie ging es uns bei dem Treffen darum eine Kanalisierung der Biker zu verhindern ( dies ist vom GEO-Naturpark auch nicht gewünscht ) und die Beteiligten zu informieren wie die Strecken aussehen müßten um sie für Biker interessant zu machen ( keine Forstautobahnen ).


"have a better ride"
Björn


----------



## rayc (2. Juni 2010)

Björn, Danke für die Klarstellung.

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (2. Juni 2010)

Jep ! Auch von mir ein DANKE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juni 2010)

@Micro767
Nö, da bin ich noch nicht dabei. Sollte ich aber mal machen....

@Capricornos
Danke für die Info`s. Hoffentl. fliegen nicht alle "interessanten" Trails raus.

Gruss
chris


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juni 2010)

Ein kleiner Hinweis aus dem Ruhrpott in meine alte Heimat Odenwald (genauer Bergstraße):

Folgende Regelung ist in der aktuell noch gültigen 2. Durchführungsverordnung zum Hessischen Forstgesetz (ForstGDV) zu finden (Fettdruck zur Hervorhebung von mir):

_§ 6
Entmischung des Erholungsverkehrs
(1) Für Waldteile, für die wegen besonders starkem Erholungsverkehr eine Trennung der Erholungsarten erforderlich ist, stellen die unteren Forstbehörden im Einvernehmen mit den betroffenen Waldbesitzern nach Anhörung der Städte und Gemeinden *Entmischungspläne* auf. *In diesen sind auf einer Karte geeigneten Maßstabs darzustellen:*

*Wege, auf denen Radfahren verboten ist*,

Wege, auf denen das Reiten gestattet ist,

Wege, auf denen das Kutschfahren verboten ist.

Die Wege sind durch Schilder nach dem Muster der Anlage 1 zu dieser Verordnung zu kennzeichnen.

(2) In den Gebieten nach Abs. 1 ist Reiten außerhalb der dafür besonders gekennzeichneten Wege verboten.

(3) *Der Entmischungsplan ist öffentlich bekanntzugeben*; dabei ist auf die Rechtsfolge nach Abs. 2 hinzuweisen.

(4) *Vor Festlegung des Entmischungsplans sind die Vertretungen der örtlich betroffenen* Waldbenutzer, insbesondere Wanderer, Reiter, *Radfahrer* und Jäger, *zu hören*._

Ein Mountainbikewegenetz muss allerdings nicht auf der Basis dieser Rechtsgrundlage eingerichtet werden und insbesondere nicht mit der Sperrung von anderen Wegen verbunden sein. Nach meinem Verständnis aus der Ferne hat der Geopark auch nicht vor, diesen Weg zu beschreiten. Um aber für den Fall, dass mein Eindruck sich als falsch herausstellen sollte, sicherzustellen, dass die lokalen Biker und ihre Interessen nicht übergangen werden können, müssen Vertretungen der örtlich betroffenen Biker existieren. Je größer der Organisationsgrad, desto größer ist auch die Chance auf Gehör. Andere Organisationen machen uns das vor. Es gibt ja nicht nur die DIMB und das IBC, sondern in der Region viele weitere Plattformen (z. B. die Melibokus-Biker). Wenn Ihr an einem Strang zieht, dann habt Ihr auch eine gute Chance, etwas zu erreichen und mit zu gestalten.


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

war am Gardasee, dann kam mein Junior überraschend unters Messer und daher erst jetzt mein kurzes Feedback zur VEranstaltung mit dem GEO Park.

Wir haben die Offiziellen auf folgendes Aussagen festgenagelt, die auch im offiziellen Protokoll stehen werden:

- Wegenetz soll ausschließlich ein zusätzliches touristisches Angebot ohne Einschränkung für die Biker werden. 
- es wird angestrebt, einen in einem Wegenetz realisierbaren  Singletrailanteil zu integrieren. Der Bau eigener Trails in einer zweiten STufe ist nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Was mir nicht so gut gefallen hat:
die bisher von Grasellenbach und Fürth ausgesuchten STrecken sind die üblichen Forstpisten (gääähn). Mit diesen soll zunächst gestartet werden, damit überhaupt etwas voran geht (konnte ich aber nachvollziehen). 
Der höhere Trailanteil soll bei den dann folgenden Strecken realisiert werden. 

Unsere DIMB-Wegenetztester sollen nun dazu beitragen, dass die ersten Abschnitte wenigstens dramaturgisch vernünftig angelegt, gut ausgeschildert werden etc. 
Wir werden nicht locker lassen, hier ein vernünftiges Angebot für die Biker hinzubekommen.


----------



## raccoon78 (10. Juni 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> - Wegenetz soll ausschließlich ein zusätzliches touristisches Angebot ohne Einschränkung für die Biker werden.




Für mich ist das schon mal 100% Zielerreichung alles darüber hinaus ist "nice to have".

Das heißt dann wohl, Pflicht erfüllt, jetzt kommt die Kür


----------



## Micro767 (10. Juni 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das schon mal 100% Zielerreichung alles darüber hinaus ist "nice to have".
> 
> Das heißt dann wohl, Pflicht erfüllt, jetzt kommt die Kür



So sehe ich das auch !


----------



## Micro767 (13. Juli 2010)

UP !

Es hat sich einiges getan in den letzten Tagen was bei der IG Odenwald hier im Forum diskutiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

